# What we've been up to...



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

It's been awhile since I posted some pics around here. So, here are a few... :thumbsup:

Just chillin in da shack.









Jumpin.









JJMF. Big or small. He kills it all.


















Jacked this photo from Littermag. But, this is JJ at his raddest.









Big Tater. The man behind most of the bad ass pics. But, he can also shred.


















Sheep Hills









Team Hard Hard









WCH. Big or small. He kills it all.









WCH. Catching the HIV.









The HIV scares the sh!t outa me.









Where the rhythm comes from.


















W4S talkin about some chick he recognized from a porno.


















WCH. Posing for a new Rogue ad.


















Jumping Fluid









Da Grizzle









Team Hard Hard


















Team Nerd Nerd









"Cuz I'm the Miggidymiggidymiggidymiggidymiggidymiggidymiggidymiggidymiggidy..."









Da Compound


















Bar hump contest.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

steez.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

great pics


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

love those bikes too. they look sick


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

jeremy's got mad steezy poos! sick pictures, those trails look like a lot of fun


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Cru Jones said:


> It's been awhile since I posted some pics around here. So, here are a few... :thumbsup:
> 
> WCH. Posing for a new Rogue ad.


dayam, and Mikey wonders why they stopped him at the Canadian border a few years back.....wonder no more brotha!

great pics btw, keep the steez rollin!


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

!!! Wow nice!!!!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

most excellent shreddage Cru! nice thread, you got some smooth flow for sure!
I wish I could bust out some mad griz airs like that! I haven't hit the dj's in quite some time now, I'll have to take it off from the streets a bit this summer to get dirty again. 

and that last picture, oh man, quality! haha... I don't know if that's you, but that dude has got IT! He has got that hunger for pumpage, for floatin' it, hangin' it out and straight flowin'! Awesome. shredabunga!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

hee hee . . .

the last pic looks like he just got the tire shoved up his ass, and the tire looks like its about to do that (notice the shirt billow in relation to the tire)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

On the "where the rythm comes from" pic, did you mean the beer or the iPod?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> On the "where the rythm comes from" pic, did you mean the beer or the iPod?


yes...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yes...


I'll take that as both.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Yes*



snaky69 said:


> I'll take that as both.


:thumbsup:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

sweetness,


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome photos...no jumps...no bikes...no people...awesome everything lol


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Sick photos man!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

A few more...









Da Vans








Into the foam pit








Boozer








Where we roam








Check the steez...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> most excellent shreddage Cru! nice thread, you got some smooth flow for sure!
> I wish I could bust out some mad griz airs like that! I haven't hit the dj's in quite some time now, I'll have to take it off from the streets a bit this summer to get dirty again.
> 
> and that last picture, oh man, quality! haha... I don't know if that's you, but that dude has got IT! He has got that hunger for pumpage, for floatin' it, hangin' it out and straight flowin'! Awesome. shredabunga!


Haha. Yeah, that's me with the crazy face in the last one. I didn't know he was right behind me until I got in the air... then I just started crackin up.

Yeah, trails are the shiz. What's up with those DJs you posted in the 'post your dirtjumps' thread? They up and flowin?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

sick pics...i gotta question,is the hill that the HOLLYWOOD is on,fenced in or anything?someones gotta make a downhill run down through the sign...might sound stupid,but i think it might make a cool photo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Haha. Yeah, that's me with the crazy face in the last one. I didn't know he was right behind me until I got in the air... then I just started crackin up.
> 
> Yeah, trails are the shiz. What's up with those DJs you posted in the 'post your dirtjumps' thread? They up and flowin?


Love the crazy face as well, those jumps look really really fun! I wish I had anything remotely like that near me.

A downed tree has destroyed our jumps, we'll have to bring in some axes and cut it to pieces to be able to ride the place again. We need some drainage too, got any tips on that?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i think its fenced in. damn im comin out to the west coast cru! schralp some gnarly trails. that would be tight. sick t-down


----------



## potato grande (Jun 18, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Boozer
> View attachment 257847


you mean there is only one?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

dd13 said:


> sick pics...i gotta question,is the hill that the HOLLYWOOD is on,fenced in or anything?someones gotta make a downhill run down through the sign...might sound stupid,but i think it might make a cool photo


its fenced and monitored with motion detectors....


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

potato grande said:


> you mean there is only one?


We all get drank. But, there is only one Boozer.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> its fenced and monitored with motion detectors....


If you'd get your butt out and ride with us more often, you'd have some pics up here homey. We's thinkin Sheeps on Sat.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> If you'd get your butt out and ride with us more often, you'd have some pics up here homey. We's thinkin Sheeps on Sat.


what time? i got fam stuff to do in the evening,, if we head out in the AM i might be able to swing that...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> A downed tree has destroyed our jumps, we'll have to bring in some axes and cut it to pieces to be able to ride the place again. We need some drainage too, got any tips on that?


That sux. We don't get much rain out here. But, if you dig trenches from the low spots in the trail to lower spots not in the trail, that usually helps.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

damn, you guys really throw down in cali...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Sheeps? Hmmmmm...

Nice pics and riding kids!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Bump. We're still up to the same old stuff.

Been working on some new jumps with the crew. They're tall...









They flow...









They throw you up to the sky...
















WCH does cool tricks over them...









Tater likes to chill by the rain forest...









We don't like to pedal for jumps, so we don't have to...









WCH got a hair cut...









I tried to do a foot plant on his head, but I over shot him...








We've been going to The Compound a lot lately...









Stephen Murray Benefit Jam...




































Tater turned me into a comic book hero...









We had a West Texas hoe down...









WCH holds his toboggans forever...









Sheep Hills is fun...

















The Stephen Murray Benefit Jam was very cool. Corey Bohan, Dave Dillewaard, TJ Ellis, and a bunch of other pros were there. Vital BMX made a little video about it. I'm actually in the vid a couple of times. Check it out...

https://www.vitalbmx.com/video/themes/test-theme2/vitalplayer_external.swf?myvideovar=https://www.vitalbmx.com/video/albums/userpics/10012/Murrayjam.flv&myvideoplay=play
*See More BMX Videos at VitalBMX.com*

Peace.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

haha I saw that vid and saw a mountain biker and I was like hmm I wonder if they are on the mtbr forums. That was a good video and I hope Stephen makes a great recovery.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Those are some real nice pics, thanks for sharing. The pictures are so dam clear and sharp to..


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome trails.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> WCH got a hair cut...


whoa! my hair was outta control...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i thought i saw ur green bike in the video. looken nice


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Bump. Our trails are getting rad. And some in the crew are getting even radder...

Brett


















Andrew Jackson (We The People rider) mid-3


















Me









WCH









Thanks to Potato Grande on the quality shots.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Me likey the turndown shot. Thanks for the pics Cru! Keep on rippin'


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

lookin awesome cru

would you mind telling me what gear ratio you're running?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

jasevr4 said:


> would you mind telling me what gear ratio you're running?


30-13. It's kind of tall, but I like it.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

yeah.. mine isn't ideal either but i'm liking it (28-16t)


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice picks. love the little girls bikes. thats the only way to throw down


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

nice pics cru. glad to see some one else running 30-13. i doubt i'll see anyone running 36-13 though as i do from time to time


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

awsome pics. Not much more then I can say but that. fvckn schweet.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

damn bro y'all are killing it over there

we need some trail steeze over here, hasnt rained measurably since late may/really early june

im riding dust here dude

btw you got some mad steeze there too jeremy


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> we need some trail steeze over here, hasnt rained measurably since late may/really early june
> 
> im riding dust here dude


You need to build by a creek and get a pump... that's the key. :idea:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

jesus why haven't i seen any of these places before?.... and wheeeereee is there a foam pit?!!

and why don't no one go up to K anymore? i thikn me and my friend are gonna be the only ones out there digging again 

crazy pics tho!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

JBsoxB said:


> jesus why haven't i seen any of these places before?.... and wheeeereee is there a foam pit?!!
> 
> and why don't no one go up to K anymore? i thikn me and my friend are gonna be the only ones out there digging again
> 
> crazy pics tho!


Ha. That foam pit is at Woodward West. There's also one out at The Compound. We still go up to K, occasionally, but we spend most of our time at bigger and better jumps.

Old man Kurt should still be around to help you dig... have fun with that. Just don't make those things any smaller... they gotta be bigger and progressively bigger so you don't have to brake check before each one... :madman:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i still need to conquer K... dj is not my thing 

definatly gonna look into that foam pit at the compound tho


----------

